# Drip Coffee - Manchester



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This week I am off to Drip Coffee in Manchester

Drip Coffee

57 Hilton Street, Manchester M1 2EJ

0161 235 5100

Has anyone been to this cafe?

I was recommended to vist from Twitter

It is appox 5 minutes walk from my hotel so no excuses for not going on Tue or Wed next week.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I wasn't able to make it to this cafe last time I was in Manchester but aim to visit soon.

Sadly their opening times from what I can gather are 0830-1830... I need to be at my car at 0800 to avoid getting a ticket and cannot get back to my spot until 1800, so very limited chances to try this establishment out.


----------

